# River report



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Fished the river down by the desert on mothers day-caught 3 on cranks,1 on jig,lost two others on jigs right next to the boat.Had about 5 or 6 bites also on jigs but no hook ups.Also caught 3 from shore in the morning casting cranks.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I went out with a few guys last week and did well.

- Jig/minnow

- Little Ripper (crank)


----------

